# My New Roller Ball



## apple320 (Jun 10, 2010)

I built this one to take Waterman roller ball refills.












Chris


----------



## jskeen (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice!  That a permanent personal toy, or just till you get tired of it and put it in the sale case?  Got a FP to match it?


----------



## apple320 (Jun 10, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Nice!  That a permanent personal toy, or just till you get tired of it and put it in the sale case?  Got a FP to match it?



They are all keepers till I start the next pen and off to the sale case they go lol

This is a fountain pen I made a bit ago out of some of the same material.











Chris


----------



## RAdams (Jun 10, 2010)

Good grief.... Both of those pens are cool as a fan! I really like the hooded nib!


----------



## apple320 (Jun 11, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Good grief.... Both of those pens are cool as a fan! I really like the hooded nib!



These were from a box lot of sections I got from a guy in England.  
Platignum Cartridge Hooded Q.C. Nib Section Made In England
They were NOS still in their package.
They are a bit thin as the section threads were a M9 x.75 but for some of the thinner acrylic blanks I have they looked quit nice.

Chris


----------

